# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Legjendarët Deep Purple

## Davius

Njeri nder bendet me legjendare te Rock muzikes Deep Purple, paralajmeroi koncert madheshtor ne Shkup, me daten 19 Qeshor 2005. Njeherit ky eshte edhe bendi me i madh i clili ka palajmeruar te mbaje koncert ne Maqedoni. Fansat kete lajm e pranuan me skepticizem sepse me pare deshtoi ardhja e grupit Apocalyptica, por kete radhe organizatoret kane dhene nje  siguri se nuk do te deshtojne. 

"AVALON" produksioni qe organizon kete koncert paralajmeroi se koncerti do te mbahet ne vend te hapur ne QRS "Kale" i cili nuk eshte ndonje vend i madh por mendohet se nese interesimi do te ritet mund te zhvendoset ne Stadiumin e Qytetit "Gradski" i cili ka kapacitet prej  24.000 vendesh.

Biletat priten te kushtojne reth 20 Euro sic eshte parapare, por ende asgje nuk eshte e sigurt, por nje eshte e sigurte se me 19 qershor 2005 ne Shkup do jete nje feste e vertete, jo vetem per dashamiret e Rockut por per te gjithe qytetaret sepse pjesmarjen e tyre ne kete koncert e kane paralajmeruar mijera rock-dashes nga te gjithe Ballkani si , Kosova, Shqiperia, Bullgaria, Greqia, Turqia, Kroacia e shume vende tjera...

----------


## StormAngel

90% jam i sigurte se do jem atje.
Zoti e di se kur do kem shansin t`i shof Deep Purple ndonjehere tjeter, jane plakur keta.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Dje ishte ne shtyp se Deep Purple ne sajtin e tyre kane konfirmuar ardhjen e tyre ne Shkup me 19 korrik 1005. Sipas organizatoreve do jete nje koncert fenomenal por dicka e keqe eshte se interesimi eshte tejet i madhe dhe mundesine per te ndjek LIVE keto rock legjenda do kene vetem 6 ose 7 mije adhurues te rockut...bileta do kushton afro 25 euro.

----------


## Davius

*SONTE KONCERT I "DEEP PURPLE" NË SHKUP*  

Atraksioni muzikor botëror, rok-grupi britanik "Deep Purple" sonte me fillim prej orës 21 do të mbajë koncert në skenë të hapur në Panairin e Shkupit.

Dyert për koncertin do të hapen në orën 19:30 minuta.

Koncerti i "Deep Purple" në Shkup është pjesë e turnesë së tyre evropiane, e cila i përfshin pothuaj të gjitha shtetet e Kontitentit të vjetër.

Grupi legjendar nga fundi i 60-tave, së bashku me "Black Sabath" dhe "Led Zeppelin" i vendosi themelet e hevi metalit dhe hard rokut

----------


## Davius

Per fat te keq une nuk do te mund te jem sepse jame nje cike larg Shkupit keshtu qe me vie inat pse do leshoj kete koncert por ne jete ka edhe gjera me te rendsishme se sa ky koncert so cherrssss atyre qe jane atje, ju uroj caste te kendshme shokeve dhe shoqeve te mia dhe te gjitheve...

*Stormi* me ka thene se do jete atje sonte por s'dije cka ka bere a ka mund te gjeje bilete apo jo...

I pershendes me kete refren....




> But I feel I'm growing older 
> And the songs that I have sung 
> Echo in the distance 
> Like the sound 
> Of a windmill goin' 'round 
> I guess I'll always be 
> A soldier of fortune


..................

----------


## StormAngel

Stormit i doli nje pune shume shume me e rendesishme se koncerti i Deep Purple, prandaj edhe nuk shkoi, per fat te keq.  :shkelje syri: 
Do te tregoj ne MP pse.

----------


## susemx

pershendetje ju kisha lut nese kish pas mundesi me me tregu se ku mund ta gje kengen e deep purple - harem kerkova cdo kunde po nuke gjej dote....

ju perhsendes

----------


## Davius

> pershendetje ju kisha lut nese kish pas mundesi me me tregu se ku mund ta gje kengen e deep purple - harem kerkova cdo kunde po nuke gjej dote....
> 
> ju perhsendes


Nje ligj i Marfit thote: Dicka cka kerkon dhe te duhet do te gjeshe ne vendin e fundit qe ke kerkuar  :ngerdheshje: 

Nese e ke fjalen per kengen Harem Scarem kerko këtu per shkarkim.

----------


## romeoOOO

Un i kam pa Deep Purplat para nji viti. Nuk doli keq si koncert, si grup qe i shoqeronte ishte edhe Lynyrd Skynyrd qe me pelqejne shume!

Kshu kshu i keni pas ke dera shpise ene skeni shku, haram ju qofte,  :ngerdheshje: !

----------


## Alienated

*Eshte konfirmuar koncerti i grupit Deep Purple ne Pallatin e Kongreseve ne Tirane me 4 mars. Per me shume info, lexoni ne faqen zyrtare te* Deep Purple

----------


## saimiri-uk

Po te isha ne Shqiperi do shkoja patjeter. 
Child in Time - nje nga kenget me te mira ne mendimin tim.

----------


## Darius

Per te gjithe ata qe jane ne Shqiperi dhe kane qene dikur dhe vazhdojne te jene adhurues te Deep Purple do ja u keshilloja te shkonin dhe ti shikonin pasi ndonese pjestaret e grupit jane ne moshe te madhe perseri efekti dhe gjalleria qe kane ne skene eshte mahnitese. 
I pashe para 2 vjetesh ne Toronto dhe me ka lene pa mend Gillan qe ndonese eshte pothuajse 55 vjec ne skene kendonte njesoj si ne vitet 70. Zeri i ka mbetur i njejte po ashtu dhe agresiviteti. 

Sdo pendoheni per kete koncert  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe disa foto te fundit te grupit si dhe konfirmimi i turneut te tyre Europian pjese e te cilit eshte dhe koncerti ne Tirane. Nuk e di se kush jane grupet suport. Degjova qe mund te jete Joe Satriani (dhe nese eshte keshtu atehere kenaqesia do jete e dyfishte) por se di me siguri.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Alienated* rrofsh mijëra herë!!! Jam ktu në Tiranë dhe s'e dija që po vinkan DP e mëdhenjë!!! I kam parë në 2002 në Long Island të NY dhe janë vërtetë fantastikë. Më bëhet shumë qjefi, dhe sidomos që koncerti i tyre i parë i këtij turi qënka pikërisht këtu në Tironë! Këndej flitet për zgjedhje, zgjedhje, postera elektorale, dhe muralo-slogane Fytyrash të RE-ja nëpër mure!... 

Si fans i vjetër i deep-ave m'u boka zemra mal që do t'i shifkam këndej!

Të fala edhe ju fansave të tjerë të "Stormbringers" apo Fireballs-ave të rockut... që ecin si Soldier of Fortune mes dekadave!


Përshëndetje  :buzeqeshje: 
Drini.

----------


## Darius

A shoqerohen nga ndonje grup tjeter apo e kane koncertin te vetem?

Uroj qe te kete dhe ndonje 'bonus' qe ta shijoni tamam dhe ta justifikoni bileten qe ma merr mendja do jete me cmime ne stratosfere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

Si lum ju qe jeni ne Tirane!

Nese mundeni te gjeni bileta per koncertin, ju lutem per informacion dhe foto ne ditet pas zhvillimit te tij.

Sado qe te shkoje cmimi per biletat, si i thone fjales: E kane hallall!

----------


## Pedro

Pse vetem lum ata qe jane ne Tirane?

Une do ti hypi avionit dhe do te shkoj ta shoh koncertin e tyre. I kam pare Deep Purple dy here live, njehere ne Hanau me 1996 dhe me 2002 ne Hessentag. Kane mbetur te mrekullueshem.

----------


## Dita

Ku dhe si do e blesh bileten Pedro? Apo ta blejne ne Tirane dhe ti e gjen gati?
Te lumte, qe ia ploteson vetes keto nevoja muzikore. Ka ardhur kjo dite qe shqiptaret ngrihen e levizin me qindra kilometra per te pare nje koncert.

----------


## Alienated

> *Alienated* rrofsh mijëra herë!!! ****
> Përshëndetje 
> Drini.


Asgje plako! Eshte nje kenaqesi qe patjeter te ndahet me shoke e miq!  :i qetë:

----------


## Alienated

> A shoqerohen nga ndonje grup tjeter apo e kane koncertin te vetem?
> 
> Uroj qe te kete dhe ndonje 'bonus' qe ta shijoni tamam dhe ta justifikoni bileten qe ma merr mendja do jete me cmime ne stratosfere


Per suportin ende s'eshte e njohur se kush do jete. Ka shume mundesi qe te jete dhe ndonje grup vendas!

Deep Purple kane patur dhe nje koncert live ne Shkup, ne korrik 2005.

Bileta do kete nje cik cmim stratosfere. Do jete afer 4000 leke (te reja).

----------

